# Did your dreams predict your baby's gender?



## Ferne

Hi,

Prior to finding out the sex of your baby, have any of you had dreams that predicted your baby's gender?

When I was pregnant with my first, my husband and I decided we wanted to keep our baby's gender a surprise until birth. That was fun!

Although we didn't know that we were having a girl, any dreams that I had (or at least the ones I could remember the following morning) always showed us having a little girl. 

I'm wondering if anybody has experienced the same thing? The opposite? 

I would love to hear more stories about gender dreams and whether they were right or wrong.


----------



## Quisty

It's actually interesting you bring this topic up.

With my first pregnancy I had loads of dreams about the birth and in my dreams I had a boy, yet in real life turned out to be a girl.

With my second, I didn't have nearly as many dreams but of the few that I had, I dreamt girl, but I ended up having a boy. 

Go figure!?!?!?!


----------



## Ferne

Thanks for the response Quisty. I haven't had a dream yet with this one but I'm glad to hear about your experience. Otherwise, I might have put too much weight into any dream I may have regarding this baby's gender.


----------



## Nat0619

I've only had one dream I can remember so far where I had a baby with me and it was a girl :shrug:

I'm very surprised I haven't had more 'baby' dreams! I'm dreaming loads in general and very vividly but only the one with a baby so far x


----------



## robinator

Yes - although I only had one gender dream. I dreamed they told us they were 75% sure it was a girl. Fast-forward 6 weeks to the ultrasound, and they said they were 75% she was a girl! I, of course, said that wasn't good enough, so we went back a second time when baby's legs were uncrossed and they were able to confirm. As much as they are allowed to, anyway :)


----------



## Ferne

Nat - Are you going to find out the baby's gender? And when will that be?

robinator - Congratulations! My daughter and I are so close and we do everything together. It's awesome. Is this your first?


----------



## inxsmhpy

With my last one,Skyla, I dreamt soooo much that she was a girl! I had so many dreams it was unreal! I still thought she was going to be a boy until my 20 week scan :cloud9:

When I first got my BFP with this one I had a couple of nightmares but never knew what the baby was in them! Then nothing...not one single baby dream not even now I know he's a boy!


----------



## Maple Leaf

I had a dream the night before my gender scan with both DD and DS and they were both correct. I had a dream this baby is going to be a girl the day before my BFP..we are going to stay team yellow so I guess. Have a long wait to find out if my dream is indeed correct again. Lol


----------



## Ferne

inxsmhpy - One of each! Congratulations. Did you just find out? That is wonderful!

Maple Leaf - Are you waiting until they can see it on an ultrasound? Or until the VERY end? Since you already have one of each, and toys and clothes for each, maybe wait until the end? 

We waited with our first and I swear it is the only thing that kept me pushing for 3 hours. No, I didn't stutter. I said 3 HOURS. You're right, they don't have people push that long and I shouldn't have pushed that long BUT they kept thinking she was ALMOST out! They were wrong. Or, more accurately, she wasn't moving much with each push (she was big-8lbs). Imagine the migraine. Wow! Wow. Anyway, I digress, the point was - I pushed A LOT because I couldn't wait to find out. 

This time, we're going to find out. I didn't get to prepare a nursery the first time because we were in the middle of renovations to our home and we were living in a rental. I had no clothes, nothing. I thought, "I'll get it all after the baby comes." Please, there is NO time for shopping and what have you after the baby comes. Especially when your child has GERD and you need to walk non-stop to keep them comfortable.

I heard you don't have to push so much the 2nd time around. True? It's been awhile since my last baby. By the time the new one is here, my daughter will be 4 years old.


----------



## happymamma

The dreams I had with my other 5, weren't really boy or girl. But, when I was pg with my 3 boys, I had alot,.. I mean, ALOT of sex dreams :blush: With my girls, not so much. This time it's still kinda early but I haven't had any sex dreams yet ;)


----------



## Gia7777

At our 12w NT scan the tech guessed we may be having a boy, though obviously too early to tell. The night before I had the scan I had a dream I gave birth to a baby boy monkey (don't ask, it freaked me out)

We'll find out in about 10 days with a private scan.


----------



## Ferne

happymamma - I had a lot of sex dreams as well but I had a girl. It's got to be the pregnancy hormones! I don't think it was a bad thing either because I had a really high libido throughout my pregnancy. 


Gia7777 - I can't wait to find out whether you're you're having a boy or a girl or a monkey! Please come back and let us know!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Maple Leaf - Are you waiting until they can see it on an ultrasound? Or until the VERY end? Since you already have one of each, and toys and clothes for each, maybe wait until the end? 


In answer to the above.....we are waiting til the very end.........we have one of each but had them 12 and 9 yrs ago and since then we have given everything away and moved from the UK to Canada. We had no intention of having another baby - but surprises happen so we will wait and get the ultimate surprise! Lol


----------



## Ferne

Maple Leaf said:


> Maple Leaf - Are you waiting until they can see it on an ultrasound? Or until the VERY end? Since you already have one of each, and toys and clothes for each, maybe wait until the end?
> 
> 
> In answer to the above.....we are waiting til the very end.........we have one of each but had them 12 and 9 yrs ago and since then we have given everything away and moved from the UK to Canada. We had no intention of having another baby - but surprises happen so we will wait and get the ultimate surprise! Lol

:yipee:That's so exciting! It's the best way to do it!:yipee:


----------



## inxsmhpy

*Ferne*Thanks :hugs: I found out two weeks ago. He is actually my 6th child and 4th boy :wacko:

My second was actually my worst to push out but he was 9lb 1oz and my first was only 6lb 10oz! My last one was worse than my middle two but that was after a ten year gap!!


----------



## Ferne

inxsmhpy said:


> *Ferne*Thanks :hugs: I found out two weeks ago. He is actually my 6th child and 4th boy :wacko:
> 
> My second was actually my worst to push out but he was 9lb 1oz and my first was only 6lb 10oz! My last one was worse than my middle two but that was after a ten year gap!!

You are a super mama! I can barely handle 1 little one, let alone six.


----------



## Ferne

Gia7777 said:


> At our 12w NT scan the tech guessed we may be having a boy, though obviously too early to tell. The night before I had the scan I had a dream I gave birth to a baby boy monkey (don't ask, it freaked me out)
> 
> We'll find out in about 10 days with a private scan.

So you were right! About the baby being a boy. Not a monkey.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-over-35/768899-its.html

Congrats Again Gia!!


Anymore dreams predictions? Right or wrong.


----------



## happymamma

I just popped back in here to see if the average dreams were right! I had a dream last night I was having a girl. I wouldnt be surprised though, morning sickness was horrible with my girls and not as bad with my boys. The only problem, I dont know if I have enough patience left for another girl ;) I guess I'll have to find some if it is...


----------



## Ferne

happymamma said:


> I just popped back in here to see if the average dreams were right! I had a dream last night I was having a girl. I wouldnt be surprised though, morning sickness was horrible with my girls and not as bad with my boys. The only problem, I dont know if I have enough patience left for another girl ;) I guess I'll have to find some if it is...

With 5 kids, you have plenty of patience. How many daughters do you have? And how old are they?


----------



## happymamma

Ferne said:


> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> I just popped back in here to see if the average dreams were right! I had a dream last night I was having a girl. I wouldnt be surprised though, morning sickness was horrible with my girls and not as bad with my boys. The only problem, I dont know if I have enough patience left for another girl ;) I guess I'll have to find some if it is...
> 
> With 5 kids, you have plenty of patience. How many daughters do you have? And how old are they?Click to expand...

I have a Boy, 10, Girl 8, Boy 6, Girl 4, Boy 18mths,.. so if I keep with the pattern, Im due for a girl lol. My patience is running thin though! :dohh:

Oh, I also did the chinese gender predictor, and its been wrong with all 5 of my babies. So, if its also wrong with this pne, it's going to be a girl.

I have my nt scan next week, I wonder if it might be too early to find out?


----------



## Ferne

I love how the sex of your baby alternates with each pregnancy! That's quite amazing. And you had a new baby roughly every 2 years? Wow, you're a super mom.


----------



## Borboleta

I dreamed that I had a little penis growing in my vagina :haha::blush:! And the dream was right we have a baby boy on the way. 
I remember I woke up after the dream wondering if I was just missing some fun time with hubby ( in the beginning of the pregnancy poor hubby got loads of not now) or if was a preview of the sex of the baby :winkwink:.


----------



## Garnet

I dreamed last night that I had a boy and girl twins last night eventhough I only having one baby. It was in the future and I told my husband we already have three kids, what are we going to do with these babies?? Too funny cause I'm done after this baby..


----------



## future_numan

My first three pregnancies I didn't have any "feelings" or dreams of the sex ( had girls) but my last pregnancy I kept having the same dream that I was to have another girl and she was to weight 8lbs 5oz... well I did have a girl but she weighed 9lbs 10oz:shock:
This time just after I found out I was pregnant I had several dreams where there was a tall blonde boy there.. not really part of the dream but there..I haven't had any lately but who knows.. could mean boy.


----------



## Ferne

future_numan said:


> My first three pregnancies I didn't have any "feelings" or dreams of the sex ( had girls) but my last pregnancy I kept having the same dream that I was to have another girl and she was to weight 8lbs 5oz... well I did have a girl but she weighed 9lbs 10oz:shock:
> This time just after I found out I was pregnant I had several dreams where there was a tall blonde boy there.. not really part of the dream but there..I haven't had any lately but who knows.. could mean boy.

You're just a month away from finding out! 

I still haven't had a dream about the baby's gender yet. I've had strange dreams of being pregnant and scary dreams of miscarrying. But nothing regarding the baby's sex.


----------



## Ferne

future_numan, am I reading your ticker properly? Are you having a boy?


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm looking forward to finding out! I keep dreaming of having a little girl, but my mom swears up and down that I'm going to have a boy first. lol maybe both of us will be right and I'll have girl-boy twins?


----------



## CeeDee

I had dreams of taking care of other people's little girls and as you can see from my ticker I'm having a girl.


----------



## future_numan

future_numan said:


> My first three pregnancies I didn't have any "feelings" or dreams of the sex ( had girls) but my last pregnancy I kept having the same dream that I was to have another girl and she was to weight 8lbs 5oz... well I did have a girl but she weighed 9lbs 10oz:shock:
> This time just after I found out I was pregnant I had several dreams where there was a tall blonde boy there.. not really part of the dream but there..I haven't had any lately but who knows.. could mean boy.

* UPDATE*

It is a boy:happydance:


----------



## Ferne

future_numan said:


> * UPDATE*
> 
> It is a boy:happydance:

WHAT!!!!!????

Congrats future-numan! 

Are your daughters excited?


----------

